# need to prep a backdrop



## oldscrote (Feb 22, 2009)

Anybody know of a resonably priced paintframe for hire in or near London uk? Otherwise a large floorspace, for prepping a canvas backdrop for painting. Urgent request.
Thanks to any respondents.


----------



## trongdungtrongdung (Feb 23, 2009)

Sorry i don't known


----------

